# Finally casting a peppermill blank



## Reiddog1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey folks. I've wanted to make a burl cap / alumilite peppermill for quite some time, so I finally made a mold, got a burl, and have some alumilite on standby. The only thing I need help on is, what color for the resin? Here's the pics of the burl I'll be using ; red mallee burl. Shootin for about a 3 x 9 1/2" blank, so I'm sure I'll be using a ton of resin. What say you on the color? Thanks in advance.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 28, 2014)

My vote would be blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

Gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 28, 2014)

blue with the sparkly powder stuff. I love that look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok got 2 for blue and 1 for gold. I'll definitely use the sparkly powder stuff for movement no matter the color choice :-). Anybody for red, black, etc...?


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 28, 2014)

How about trying to match the two colors on the blank and making the resin swirly pattern?


----------



## Reiddog1 (Apr 28, 2014)

rob3232 said:


> How about trying to match the two colors on the blank and making the resin swirly pattern?



Don't know if I got that kinda skills. That must be advanced casting ;-).

Dave


----------



## ButchC (Apr 28, 2014)

Reiddog1 said:


> Ok got 2 for blue and 1 for gold. I'll definitely use the sparkly powder stuff for movement no matter the color choice :-). Anybody for red, black, etc...?



Hey dave...this is more for curiosity than anything, but do you think you could actually determine the value of the resin material you use for this? 

Thanks Butch


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 28, 2014)

Me know nothing about casting. Just threw it out there


----------



## Reiddog1 (Apr 28, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Hey dave...this is more for curiosity than anything, but do you think you could actually determine the value of the resin material you use for this?
> 
> Thanks Butch



Butch, 
Alumilite clear when bought in 2 gal kit costs about $0.63 an ounce. I'm looking to use about 35oz, so if I'm thinking right, it should be about $22 worth of resin. I will recalculate the volume of my mold in detail before I mix just to make sure though. Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## ButchC (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep. I watched a csdting video today and am curious abiut the process. Thanks for the 'rithmetic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (Apr 28, 2014)

rob3232 said:


> Me know nothing about casting. Just threw it out there



Me either until I took the plunge Rob. Now I'm hooked on it. Almost as much fun casting blanks, than turning blanks..... ALMOST.....

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2014)

I think opaque yellow would go good with that!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2014)

One more for blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove (May 2, 2014)

I think that color of burl would look awesome with a mix of metallic black and gold alumalite....... if not that then a royal blue metallic alumalite


----------

